

Bill Gates' project at Microsoft rumored to be persalsonal assistant app - TheLogothete
http://www.windowscentral.com/bill-gatess-personal-agent-project-microsoft-might-be-called-office-now

======
mark_l_watson
A few years ago I would have been skeptical, but in the last year I started
using Office 365, was accepted to BizSpark, and bought an inexpensive Windows
8.1 laptop that is surprisingly nice to use.

I think that Google Now is interesting, and sometimes useful, but Microsoft
might be in a better place to extend Office 365 to act as a general life
assistant agent.

All that said, I would rather have an open source kit that I could modify, but
for a commercial solution I would rather pay Microsoft for a life agent rather
than get something for free from Google because they would need to monetize on
my personal data.

------
CyberDildonics
Will it have a spellcheck?

